# UEFA Champions League 2010



## Sebastian (Mar 11, 2010)

So anyone interested in this years Champions League ?
Currently it's half thru 1/8th ... next week - next 4 games  

And yesterday I watched ManU - great match, Rooney kicks ass, and it was good to see Becks back at Old Trafford.

Real  - that's what happens when you have too much $$$
... Arsenal destroyed Porto.

Who do you think will win this year ? ManU here 

FC Barcelona - VfB Stuttgart	?-?
Bordeaux - Olympiakos Pireus	?-?
Chelsea London - Inter Milan	?-?
Sevilla FC - CSKA Moscow	?-?

Fiorentina - *Bayern Munchen* 3-2
Real Madrid - *Olympique Lyon* 1-1
*Arsenal London *- FC Porto	5-0
*Manchester United* - AC Milan 4-0


----------



## Ishan (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never understood how this game even remotely fun to watch  I guess I'm an alien as this is the national sport in my country...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 11, 2010)

arsenal V Man Utd final..Arsenal to win......i know, i know....


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 11, 2010)

Ishan said:


> I've never understood how this game even remotely fun to watch  I guess I'm an alien as this is the national sport in my country...



E.T go home!

Arsenal winning it? I dont know about that. Seems far fetched.


----------



## jimmyshred (Mar 11, 2010)

^ 
I have a feeling Man Utd will win it.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2010)

Still this year will for sure be a good Football year... Champions League has good clubs left  and the World Cup in Africa 

Wonder if Italy will defend the title


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree, Arsenal for all their skills lack in manhood and when they opponents play at strong / physical game they struggle.

still hopeful.

i'd love a barcelona V Arsenal final, reply of the 2004 or 2005 final...Henry on the Wrong side of course!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2010)

Well.. Arsenal lost the last couple matches with ManU didn't they ?

What the last result was 2:1 for MU ?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Well.. Arsenal lost the last couple matches with ManU didn't they ?
> 
> What the last result was 2:1 for MU ?



indeed


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> indeed





Sebastian is a MUFC Fan


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a United supporter as well, and I can assure you that Arsenal would not beat them. I'm thinking we may have a rematch of last year's final.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 12, 2010)

i know..i know....it is wishingfull thinking from me...

well it won't be a replay for Ronaldo that's for sure!!!

Replay would be good, last year's final was not a contest and really disappointing!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i know..i know....it is wishingfull thinking from me...
> 
> well it won't be a replay for Ronaldo that's for sure!!!
> 
> Replay would be good, last year's final was not a contest and really disappointing!!!



Well.. I didn't watch the last 2 MU finals... I can't watch them - Too much stress for me 

Although I survived 1999 .. so if this year MU's playing the final.. I might watch it... Maybe I'll not get an heart attack 
Same goes for the English National Team .. World Cup 2010 is next .. oh my


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 18, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Well.. I didn't watch the last 2 MU finals... I can't watch them - Too much stress for me
> 
> Although I survived 1999 .. so if this year MU's playing the final.. I might watch it... Maybe I'll not get an heart attack
> Same goes for the English National Team .. World Cup 2010 is next .. oh my



 You couldn't watch the finals against Chelsea or Barcelona, but you survived 1999? The final against Chelsea was pretty unnerving, especially when it went into extra time and PKs, but I nearly had a series of small heart attacks while watching the match against Bayern Munich in 1999.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 18, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> You couldn't watch the finals against Chelsea or Barcelona, but you survived 1999? The final against Chelsea was pretty unnerving, especially when it went into extra time and PKs, but I nearly had a series of small heart attacks while watching the match against Bayern Munich in 1999.



Guess i was younger in 99  Man... when Beckham went to do the corner kick last minute I knew what will happen next
and man DID IT HAPPEN ! WOOOOW  
*BEST GAME EVER*


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 22, 2010)

Im thinking Barcelona. They are way out of anyones league.


----------



## Ville (Mar 22, 2010)

United fan here too


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 23, 2010)

Ville said:


> United fan here too


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn.. we lost with Bayern...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Damn.. we lost with Bayern...



and lost Wayne Rooney in the process for 2-4 weeks. Perhaps this could mean the emergence of Federico Macheda to save our season like he did last year. I just hope Rooney is healthy for the second leg with Bayern at Trafford.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2010)

Inter - CSKA 1:0
Arsenal - Barcelona 2:2
Lyon 3 - 1 Bordeaux


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 3, 2010)

This isn't Champions League related, but Manchester United got fucking screwed today. Should've been a penalty on Anelka, and Didier Drogba was five miles offside on that second goal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> arsenal V Man Utd final..Arsenal to win......i know, i know....



Would be epic!

Arsenal FTW


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> This isn't Champions League related, but Manchester United got fucking screwed today. Should've been a penalty on Anelka, and Didier Drogba was five miles offside on that second goal.



Yeah, Clearly offside 

Dailymotion - Manchester United 0 - 2 Chelsea - a Sports & Extreme video

Oh well...


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn... Manu won, but Bayern get thru ... meh...
Good game for Barcelon, Olympique Lyon, Inter


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2010)

I took French for six years, and I'm pretty positive that Ribery is French for queer.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I took French for six years, and I'm pretty positive that Ribery is French for queer.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 8, 2010)

Bayern vs. Barcelona for the final?
I doubt bayern can beat barca, but lets see what happens. They should be able to take on Lyon.

And hahahah in the faces of all man u fans, you cocky bastards 
I say this as someone born within view of old trafford (and i'm not a fan of bayern either, even though I now live in munich)


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2010)

drmosh said:


> And hahahah in the faces of all man u fans, you cocky bastards
> I say this as someone born within view of old trafford (and i'm not a fan of bayern either, even though I now live in munich)


----------



## drmosh (Apr 8, 2010)

Sebastian said:


>



haha, you know I'm just fucking with you guys!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

drmosh said:


> haha, you know I'm just fucking with you guys!



Of course man  It's all cool 

Since ManU is out.. I hope Barca will win this year 
And of course I hope Bayern will lose


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 23, 2010)

Lyon seems very weak to do anything serious even if they reverse the situation they are in right now.

Bayern has potential and have proven their power by overcoming difficult opponents so dont write them out. Riberi (dont know how his name is spelled sorry) is a pedo it seems, lied to the authorites about the underage prostitute. I hope he goes to jail, its about time these football players get a blow, their behaviour gets worse very year.

Barca can do great things in their own turf and can beat Inter on a good day.

Inter are the favourtie right now but with Baloteli acting like a little bitch, among other problems, i wonder if they are going to fall apart or take it to the end.


----------



## haladay (May 9, 2010)

This year the champion becomes Inter


----------



## gunshow86de (May 22, 2010)

haladay said:


> This year the champion becomes Inter





As a Bayern fan, that was difficult to watch. They just couldn't do anything inside their own 1/3; Inter's defense was super tight. And Bayern's back-line looked very undisciplined.  Robben seems like kind of an asshole, but he also seemed like the only one who showed up to play for Bayern. I like Altintop, but he is no replacement for Ribery.


----------



## Sebastian (May 23, 2010)

I'm happy Inter won - great defense, good forward's - good game


----------



## sentagoda (May 23, 2010)

The most boring team won. A sad day in football.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 4, 2010)

We wooooooooooooon !








I'm a little late, I saw this thread just now


----------



## cs11 (Jul 16, 2010)

I really hope Sneijder stays with Inter, I can't really see him fitting as well at ManU. When did Yossi Bennayoun sign with Chelsea? I think he'll work out better than Michael Ballack.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 27, 2010)

cs11 said:


> When did Yossi Bennayoun sign with Chelsea? I think he'll work out better than Michael Ballack.



Like that would be hard to do hehe.


----------



## gui94 (Jul 28, 2010)

74n4LL0 said:


> We wooooooooooooon !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mourinho is the best. He could only be Portuguese


----------

